# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Gravity RC Tutorial

## Azul

Gravity Reality Check

	This tutorial will consist of a technique that I use to become lucid from gravity. I had this technique bestowed upon me by Hukif, who learned it entirely on his own and perfected it for himself. So with that being said, much credit goes to him!

	The Gravity RC is an amazing reality check that one can use to become lucid. This technique isn't one to be taken too lightly, since it's a different type of awareness it will require patience, persistence, and perseverance. One might ask, how could you use gravity as a reality check? Well, through my lucid experiences I've discovered that dream gravity is completely different compared to gravity in waking life. In this 3rd dimensional realm we as humans are bound to it by duality. Positive and negative, left and right, up or down, etc. The polarities are much different in the dreaming world. Gravity is also an element that sets standards for certain objects here as well. What's awesome about this technique is not only can you use it all day long, you can also use it to stabilize your dreams out as well. The benefits are countless in ways you could imagine but don't imagine, go and experience it!

	Now to do the actual RC, there are many ways one could practice it. For starters you could simply focus on your own body weight and grow accustomed to it. The first question you will probably ask is how do I know if I'm doing it right? Well with this RC there is no right or wrong way, you should do what feels natural for you. For instance, Hukif focuses on different body parts for specific activities. I myself tried that route in the first few months of practicing Gravity RC and nearly quit. After all the dreadful days and nights of trying to focus on these different parts I sat down and started thinking. I thought to myself what could I do to simplify things for myself, so simple it would be impossible to ignore. Well I thought about using my hands because I mean we do use our hands very frequently. So I for a few days I did just that, focused entirely on my hands regardless of the activity.

	After about 3-4 days I had a gravity induced lucid from it. Now of course I was ecstatic but I already had gravity lucids prior to this so it wasn't as overwhelming. After that night I totally stopped using what I had learned and continued the original way. Went through a few more months of terror but I soon came to realize what I did before actually worked. After that realization I achieved daily lucidity.
I've learned with this specific RC there is no way around the hard phases and epiphanies. I feel that one should go through all of them to get the idea of what it is you're actually learning. The first few months are the most frustrating because you stress about whether you're doing it right. You will also get anxious to see results as well but after while you realize it's more than that. It teaches you patience and discipline which makes it easier in the long run. The point of this RC is to practice it so much that it becomes a habit. Although you can use it all day long, that doesn't mean you have to. You just want to be to the point where you don't have to remember to do it, it's just second nature.

	Basically you could literally focus on whatever you're most comfortable with. You don't have to do what I did, I found out what worked best for me. For beginners some ways to be aware of gravity are by noticing the weight of your legs as you walk, the weight of food as you eat, the weight of your body as you're sitting, or even how your hands feel as you type, etc. What's cool about this RC is that the area of focus can be anywhere so you can be very creative with it.  The goal is to just become used to normal or waking life gravity so you'll notice it when you're dreaming. An example of what you could experience in a dream is you could be walking and all of a sudden your legs feel heavy as boulders. Almost like it's impossible to walk or move, then you're most definitely dreaming. One thing I have learned and I advise everyone who uses this technique to take heed of, is to NOT USE LOGIC. In waking life I would use dream logic when I would do my reality check. In return, I got screwed out of quite a few lucids which made me realize I had to stop that immediately.

	In a nutshell the Gravity RC is simple, it's only what you make of it really. The hardest part is getting used to doing it but after that it's quite easy. Normal gravity = waking life, abnormal gravity = dreaming. If one does decide to take up this reality check do your best to stay dedicated. I cannot emphasize how much it will pay off in the long run. For example, along with this technique I also discovered a few other dream elements that can be used as reality checks. But that's a tutorial for another day! Enjoy!

----------


## Zangetsu

Nice! This is just what DV needed. If enough people try this and report back maybe we can get this down to an exact science and make it even easier. The fact that Hukif taught you how to do this and it got you to daily lucidity is amazing. I can't think of any method that's as simple and has such an incredible success rate. Thanks for the tutorial, hopefully I'll have something unique to add to it soon.

----------


## Azul

Haha no problem just trying to help out. That's the thing, getting enough people is the anticipated goal but it does seem like people are starting to give it a shot. 

Most people want a short and sweet way of achieving lucidity but that's just not how it works. 

Lucid Dreaming is an art and science if you will, an art so beautiful it's perceived in different ways and a science so deep it makes us scratch our heads.

----------


## Bharmo

> Glad to see that you decided to join! That sounds like a good idea to move the discussion to that thread. And hopefully we can help each other out to overcome any challenged we may be having.



GTG to a family dinner (I'm in another time zone)
Could you maybe post your experience here, Sharpshoey? Later/tomorrow I'll come back and post mine.
 ::goodjob::

----------


## Sharpshoey

> GTG to a family dinner (I'm in another time zone)
> Could you maybe post your experience here, Sharpshoey? Later/tomorrow I'll come back and post mine.



Do you mean the post I put that bumped the other thread about trying Gravity RC up?

----------


## VagalTone

Excuse me: what is your lucidity rate? Have you achieved Hukif's proficiency?

While i think gravity RC will work with enough practice, as with so many other things,  i see most of our modern approaches as contrived techniques which result in contrived lucidity, bound by hopes and fears. I praise lucidity that comes out of an upgraded awareness, a new perspective on life and perceptions, and not merely on will power workouts. I think that we as human beings do have the right to lucid dream naturally providing we are exploring our experiences and therefore reaching a more fresh outlook on reality and life, and not merely labeling our life mindlessly and taking it for granted, from which all non-lucidity emerges.
Ultimately, i think lucid dreaming must be self sustaining and not dependent on scarce, depletable mind resources. We simply have to look at lucidity as a natural consequence of something more important to which we should really pay attention to: our moment to moment experience, which just like in a non lucid dream we take for granted, and so crystalize every moment of pure perception with a dichotomy of self other, building layers and layers of our own version of reality, within an agenda of a neurotic ego.

----------


## Bharmo

> Do you mean the post I put that bumped the other thread about trying Gravity RC up?



Sorry, I often do not express myself clear enough, so just forget that and let's get this thread rolling  ::chuckle:: 
Ok, so I'm going to explain my experience and challenges, summarizing as much as I can:

My experience:
I've been working on the Gravity RC for a little more than two months. Hukif and Azul helped with my questions. Got into a dry spell, felt I could not keep the RC often enough, and my motivation began to gradually drop by the end of the second month, when I started to think "This technique might not be for me", "Self-awareness OneUp-style feels more natural", etc etc.

Challenges that I've found, and things I *know* I've been doing wrong:
1- Dryspell: This technique is a medium/long term investment, I usually get more or less quick LDs with LaBerge's modified Reflection-Intention technique, but with Gravity RC I was not doing very well.
2- Bad dream recall: I'm not doing well, but this is just a personal problem for me, as I lack discipline for regular DJing.
3- Not being able to keep the RC going through the day: Quite often I found myself totally forgetting about gravity for hours  :Sad: 
4- Lack of motivation: My head told me to not drop the technique, but I did. So that's a problem with motivation, I think, maybe I should had stablished epic goals (the kind that you need daily LDs to accomplish) in order to keep me working at the Gravity RC.

*TL;DR:* Points 2 and 4 are particular to myself, but I believe 1 and 3 are challenges that most people will find when they try this technique.

If anyone has suggestions I'll be happy to hear.

EDIT: Just remembered something else...

5- Mental blocks: For instance, "I'm too old" (I'm 36, but Hukif was in his early twenties when he developed this, and I believe Azul is quite young as well), "What if this is not a technique appropriate for me", etc etc

----------


## Sharpshoey

> Excuse me: what is your lucidity rate? Have you achieved Hukif's proficiency?
> 
> While i think gravity RC will work with enough practice, as with so many other things,  i see most of our modern approaches as contrived techniques which result in contrived lucidity, bound by hopes and fears. I praise lucidity that comes out of an upgraded awareness, a new perspective on life and perceptions, and not merely on will power workouts. I think that we as human beings do have the right to lucid dream naturally providing we are exploring our experiences and therefore reaching a more fresh outlook on reality and life, and not merely labeling our life mindlessly and taking it for granted, from which all non-lucidity emerges.
> Ultimately, i think lucid dreaming must be self sustaining and not dependent on scarce, depletable mind resources. We simply have to look at lucidity as a natural consequence of something more important to which we should really pay attention to: our moment to moment experience, which just like in a non lucid dream we take for granted, and so crystalize every moment of pure perception with a dichotomy of self other, building layers and layers of our own version of reality, within an agenda of a neurotic ego.



Lol my LD rate is not very high, as I've only been practicing LDing for about 2 months. My LD Count on my profile is 13, and that is all the lucids I've had. So I am nowhere near Hukif's proficiency! And yes, I agree with what you posted but what were you trying to get at. Were you supporting the Gravity RC, or going against it? (Sorry I just didn't really get what you were going for in your post)

----------


## VagalTone

I was aiming for a reply from OP, but thanks anyway  :smiley: 

No, i don't have anything against gravity reality check, or any other contrived LD approach.
They clearly have a role, although a very limited, and more often than not, an unsatisfying one.
I am also not supporting those anymore, because while still wanting to lucid dream i just realized how lucid dreaming was to become a secondary effect of something more important. I take lucid dreaming as a hard lesson to change my waking life perspective and not just to fix my sleeping mind. 
I think we are trapped in techniques, and it's to so obvious that nonlucid dreaming is a call to wake up, to alleviate even if for a short moment this pain of labelling an always ineffable and interdependet reality.

----------


## Sharpshoey

Oh my bad  ::D:  I didn't know who you were directing that at, I just assumed it was me because my comment was right before yours. I was wondering why you'd be asking me, now I know why.

----------


## Bharmo

> Ultimately, i think lucid dreaming must be self sustaining and not dependent on scarce, depletable mind resources. We simply have to look at lucidity as a natural consequence of something more important to which we should really pay attention to: our moment to moment experience, which just like in a non lucid dream we take for granted, and so crystalize every moment of pure perception with a dichotomy of self other, building layers and layers of our own version of reality, within an agenda of a neurotic ego.







> I am also not supporting those anymore, because while still wanting to lucid dream i just realized how lucid dreaming was to become a secondary effect of something more important. I take lucid dreaming as a hard lesson to change my waking life perspective and not just to fix my sleeping mind.



Thanks for your contribution, VagalTone, they are always very meaningful.
I would like to ask something, though. I've heard "Mindfulness=Lucidity" before, but I personally do not know of anyone, specifically, who got that working. The closest thing is what OneUp does, having "Am I dreaming?" constantly in the back of his mind, but you'll agree that is not mindfulness but something different.
So how are you doing? What is your LDing rate leaving "contrived LD practices" aside and going 100% for mindfulness? Or are you saying you don't care that much about rates anymore?

----------


## Bobblehat

> along with this technique I also discovered a few other dream elements that can be used as reality checks. But that's a tutorial for another day! Enjoy!



Could you touch on those briefly, please? If not here, then please send me a private message.

----------


## VagalTone

I think that more important than mindfulness is insight, but you can't develop it if you are always lost in automatic reactions. But it's not necessary to be always hypervigilant and aware. In my view it is very easy to catalyze very short lived insights that will undermine our solid perceptions with time. The method i now use is to cultivate uncontrived awe and a sense of mystery at existence, and compare this speechless and almost nonceptual state that arises with the habitual reactive, labelling state, taking everything for granted. It's ok to use our intellect but without this recognition of pure perception that arises when your mind doesn't know everything even if for a short moment, which is probably very much like a reality check but one that i see as a truly meaningful and ultimate, you will be likewise feeling like nonlucid living. Then it becomes more and more obvious how we and everyone else are simply constantly identified with our thoughts and playing roles and egos.
Then it becomes a matter of seing your self referential thoughts decreasing with time and a natural sense of nowness arrives without effort because your mind doesnt have anywhere to go.

As to my LD rates it's pretty much daily, but i dont recall them very well, although they last much more. They feel like  semilucids. Beyond intention to recognize waking and dreaming perceptions as pure and not self referential, i haven't practiced any other thing. But i see a close relationship between my waking life practice of short moments and lucidity, so therefore i think this will improve but i am ready to accept that dreaming may not come anymore, as it is stated by some mystics. Ultimately, lucid dreaming is a tool and not an end in itself.

Edit: it is not likely that self referential thoughts and emotions will decrease, indeed it may seem like they increase because now you are recognizing them so much more.
But in time, with the stability of insight, you can take the amount of self processing time as a sign of progress.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I was aiming for a reply from OP, but thanks anyway 
> 
> No, i don't have anything against gravity reality check, or any other contrived LD approach.
> They clearly have a role, although a very limited, and more often than not, an unsatisfying one.
> I am also not supporting those anymore, because while still wanting to lucid dream i just realized how lucid dreaming was to become a secondary effect of something more important. I take lucid dreaming as a hard lesson to change my waking life perspective and not just to fix my sleeping mind. 
> I think we are trapped in techniques, and it's to so obvious that nonlucid dreaming is a call to wake up, to alleviate even if for a short moment this pain of labelling an always ineffable and interdependet reality.



Amen @ both of your posts mate, very well said. I thought about this for quite a while. Most of us are so obsessed with various techniques and tricks up to our necks, that we forget the simple key to lucid dreaming: 'mere' awareness. Don't stay on auto-pilot, just pay attention to what you're doing and what is happening. Zombie in waking life = zombie in dreams, to me that's very obvious. Of course, that is much easier said than done, especially 12 hours a day, but some of the best things in life don't come easy and quick.

----------


## Bharmo

Wow VagalTone, your approach to lucid living is inspiring!
I would keep on commenting and asking, but your approach really deserves a thread of its own. If there is one, please point me to it, if there isn't... you should start one!
On the other hand I think we should not derail this thread further  :wink2:

----------


## Sharpshoey

> A question for you: do you feel weight in your dreams? I'm asking because I tried this technique for over a month until I realized that it won't be very useful for me since the realistic feeling of weight is present fairly often in my dreams. At first I was looking forward to this technique too because I did not recall gravity existing in 99% of my dreams, but that was only because I was not lucid/did not care/did not notice it. When I got more LDs I noticed how present and realistic the feeling of weight/gravity is in my dreams, so after a fairly long try I realized I kind of wasted time. Everyone's dreams are different, some techniques work for some and do not for others, that's why I'm saying you should think about how your dreams are beforehand.



mimihigurashi, I read the post you had about the gravity problem in your dreams. Let me just say that even though gravity was present, that still could trigger lucidity. The whole point of the Gravity RC is to get used to the feeling of normal gravity, and then in a dream you'll be able to tell if the gravity is different. You said the gravity felt really heavy on you in the dream, so even though there is gravity, it doesn't matter. Because the gravity is heavier than IWL, you'll be able to tell its a dream...so if you still want to do the Gravity RC, you should do it.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> mimihigurashi, I read the post you had about the gravity problem in your dreams. Let me just say that even though gravity was present, that still could trigger lucidity. The whole point of the Gravity RC is to get used to the feeling of normal gravity, and then in a dream you'll be able to tell if the gravity is different. You said the gravity felt really heavy on you in the dream, so even though there is gravity, it doesn't matter. Because the gravity is heavier than IWL, you'll be able to tell its a dream...so if you still want to do the Gravity RC, you should do it.



If you mean the thread I made, the thing is, it wasn't really abnormal gravity. It felt heavy because there actually was something really heavy in the dream, it wasn't like I tried to lift a cup and it weighted 10 kg xD Thanks for the advice but I think I'm gonna stick with general self awareness, at least for a long while. Good luck with Gravity RC to you, though.

----------


## Sharpshoey

> If you mean the thread I made, the thing is, it wasn't really abnormal gravity. It felt heavy because there actually was something really heavy in the dream, it wasn't like I tried to lift a cup and it weighted 10 kg xD Thanks for the advice but I think I'm gonna stick with general self awareness, at least for a long while. Good luck with Gravity RC to you, though.



OK good luck with your self-awareness! I've heard so many posts about that type of awareness helping people, and I know it'll work for you! If you don't mind me asking though, what do you mean by this





> It felt heavy because there actually was something really heavy in the dream



I didn't get what you meant by that.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> OK good luck with your self-awareness! I've heard so many posts about that type of awareness helping people, and I know it'll work for you! If you don't mind me asking though, what do you mean by this
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get what you meant by that.



Thanks. 

I mean I was trying to lift a big dude XD

----------


## Bharmo

> mimihigurashi, I read the post you had about the gravity problem in your dreams. Let me just say that even though gravity was present, that still could trigger lucidity. The whole point of the Gravity RC is to get used to the feeling of normal gravity, and then in a dream you'll be able to tell if the gravity is different. You said the gravity felt really heavy on you in the dream, so even though there is gravity, it doesn't matter. Because the gravity is heavier than IWL, you'll be able to tell its a dream...so if you still want to do the Gravity RC, you should do it.



I totally agree. By what I've read and experienced gravity in dreams varies greatly. You can get more or less or equal gravity, but it seems to be typically a little lighter than IWL, which is not that easy to notice.
But as SharpShoey said the point with this technique is noticing the difference in gravity (not a lack of gravity or you'd be floating in all dreams), even though sometimes it will be the same or similar to WL.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I totally agree. By what I've read and experienced gravity in dreams varies greatly. You can get more or less or equal gravity, but it seems to be typically a little lighter than IWL, which is not that easy to notice.
> But as SharpShoey said the point with this technique is noticing the difference in gravity (not a lack of gravity or you'd be floating in all dreams), even though sometimes it will be the same or similar to WL.



Yes, like I said, for some people it's different, it doesn't work the same for everyone, unfortunately. For me it's often very realistic. 
It seems that no technique is truly foolproof.

----------


## Sharpshoey

> Thanks. 
> 
> I mean I was trying to lift a big dude XD



 :Big laugh:  maybe I should have read the post more carefully...and ya, that would probably cause gravity to be a little bit heavier.  :tongue2: 

In my personal opinion, and from what I have learned so far, I think for everybody gravity in dreams is never the same. I think that it can be very close to the same, but it is always a small difference. Now I could be wrong because I don't have that much experience, but that is just what I think. Also, the Gravity can fluctuate so if at one point it seems normal, at another point in the dream you could suddenly become super heavy/light. So if my thinking is correct, then I would assume that even if in all your dreams gravity is as close as it can get to WL, if you have practiced the Gravity RC long enough you may be able to tell the difference. Finally, Hukif said that this RC also builds up some General Awareness, so maybe even if you can't tell a difference in gravity, because you have that general awareness built up you can become lucid off of that after a lot practice.

Just some thoughts. And this wasn't to convince you even more to try this RC again mimihigurashi, I was just saying what I had on my mind, and maybe we can experiment with this and see if I was right or wrong. I understand that you want to stick with your Self-Awareness...and good luck with that!

----------


## mimihigurashi

> maybe I should have read the post more carefully...and ya, that would probably cause gravity to be a little bit heavier. 
> 
> In my personal opinion, and from what I have learned so far, I think for everybody gravity in dreams is never the same. I think that it can be very close to the same, but it is always a small difference. Now I could be wrong because I don't have that much experience, but that is just what I think. Also, the Gravity can fluctuate so if at one point it seems normal, at another point in the dream you could suddenly become super heavy/light. So if my thinking is correct, then I would assume that even if in all your dreams gravity is as close as it can get to WL, if you have practiced the Gravity RC long enough you may be able to tell the difference. Finally, Hukif said that this RC also builds up some General Awareness, so maybe even if you can't tell a difference in gravity, because you have that general awareness built up you can become lucid off of that after a lot practice.
> 
> Just some thoughts. And this wasn't to convince you even more to try this RC again mimihigurashi, I was just saying what I had on my mind, and maybe we can experiment with this and see if I was right or wrong. I understand that you want to stick with your Self-Awareness...and good luck with that!



Indeed, it is unstable/fluctuates. Your theory sounds plausible, if you have a lot of faith in this technique, go ahead and give it your all. Personally I'm not going to because I believe you need a lot of faith in a technique which motivates you to put a lot of effort into it and do it properly. 
You say "So if my thinking is correct, then I would assume that even if in all your dreams gravity is as close as it can get to WL, *if you have practiced the Gravity RC long enough* you may be able to tell the difference" Yeah, don't want to discourage you or anything, but you would probably have to be a master at it for that to start happening. Which would take, I don't know, 6 months at least? Would take some serious work and dedication to reach that level, so good luck to you too. Lol, these techniques that require mental effort whole day are the most difficult, but I think are the most rewarding, because they "wake us up" from the zombie state that most people live their whole lives in.

----------


## Sharpshoey

> Yeah, don't want to discourage you or anything, but you would probably have to be a master at it for that to start happening. Which would take, I don't know, 6 months at least? Would take some serious work and dedication to reach that level, so good luck to you too.



I was thinking it would take more like a year for that to happen. Luckily for me, now that I think back to some dreams when I've noticed the gravity, the difference has been really noticeable.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I was thinking it would take more like a year for that to happen. Luckily for me, now that I think back to some dreams when I've noticed the gravity, the difference has been really noticeable.



Yeah, a year sounds more realistic, it's good that you acknowledge that and still feel motivated and accept the challenge, lol, I would not be able to. And also good that it is noticeable, the more abnormal it is, the better when using this technique.

----------


## Azul

> Excuse me: what is your lucidity rate? Have you achieved Hukif's proficiency?
> 
> While i think gravity RC will work with enough practice, as with so many other things,  i see most of our modern approaches as contrived techniques which result in contrived lucidity, bound by hopes and fears. I praise lucidity that comes out of an upgraded awareness, a new perspective on life and perceptions, and not merely on will power workouts. I think that we as human beings do have the right to lucid dream naturally providing we are exploring our experiences and therefore reaching a more fresh outlook on reality and life, and not merely labeling our life mindlessly and taking it for granted, from which all non-lucidity emerges.
> Ultimately, i think lucid dreaming must be self sustaining and not dependent on scarce, depletable mind resources. We simply have to look at lucidity as a natural consequence of something more important to which we should really pay attention to: our moment to moment experience, which just like in a non lucid dream we take for granted, and so crystalize every moment of pure perception with a dichotomy of self other, building layers and layers of our own version of reality, within an agenda of a neurotic ego.



I apologize for the late response for I myself have been very busy with school. I'm lucid daily but no I have no reached Hukif's level yet, don't forget he's been doing this for almost a decade.

Just like any other technique what you put in is what you'll get out!





> Yes, like I said, for some people it's different, it doesn't work the same for everyone, unfortunately. For me it's often very realistic. 
> It seems that no technique is truly foolproof.



Indeed it does, like Hukif for example. He damn near did every technique you could think of, he has dreams so vivid and normal that he couldn't tell realities apart including ADA. This is where Gravity-RC played a major role for him but like you stated before it's different for everyone.

----------


## Sharpshoey

In regards to people worried if Gravity would be the same in their dreams so that it makes the RC useless, I asked NyxCC about this in my Workbook. The response I got was that if you expect the Gravity to be the same and you're worried about it, then it will be the same. But if you expect the gravity to be different, then it will be different. It is the same concept with other RC's like the nose-pinch and the counting fingers. 

I think it has everything to do with your expectations.

----------


## Bharmo

I was asking for suggestions on the challenges of this technique. There was an excellent post on a related thread, so I'm quoting it here for future reference, as I think it deals with the core difficulties of this technique:





> I think you are going to have difficulty achieving results with such a vague goal, especially with a task like this. When you have a difficult and long-term goal project, it helps to take advantage of what people have already discovered about goal-achieving behaviors, and break it down into easier chunks:
> 
> SMART acronym for goal setting:
> 
> Specific, Measurable, Achievable, Realistic, Time-related.
> 
> Specific: Target a specific area of improvement. LD isn't a pass/fail assignment, rather it's a confluence of several skills that take time to build up independently of each other. Focus on just one aspect for your goal.
> 
> Measurable: You need to be able to point out tangible indicators of progress to yourself, or you will lose motivation. This is probably the second most important thing.
> ...







> I will add that I am using this method with a different RC and, unlike previous attempts, I am not getting discouraged because I can look at a graph of how often I'm doing the RC and it's slowly creeping up higher and higher. Before an RC works in your dream, it has to become a habit. If you think about it, the goal is not to have an LD, it's to develop a new habit. Thinking about it that way has made this much easier for me because there are all sorts of operant conditioning tools that suddenly make sense to use.



Thanx, Bluremi!

----------


## Sharpshoey

I am personally not going to use what Bluremi suggested in the post above. I'm not saying its bad, but what works for him I don't think will work for me. He is suggesting to make graphs and stuff to track progress and to keep your motivation up. But I find that doing that much work actually lowers my motivation, because I start dreading every time I have to update the graph.

Also, he said that the main goal wasn't to LD, but to develop a new habit. I am going to have to politely disagree with that. I think that your main goal should ALWAYS be to LD. If you focus on making a new habit, then your LD's will fall into the back of your mind and then you won't have as many LD's as you could. That is just my opinion on this subject.

----------


## Azul

> In regards to people worried if Gravity would be the same in their dreams so that it makes the RC useless, I asked NyxCC about this in my Workbook. The response I got was that if you expect the Gravity to be the same and you're worried about it, then it will be the same. But if you expect the gravity to be different, then it will be different. It is the same concept with other RC's like the nose-pinch and the counting fingers. 
> 
> I think it has everything to do with your expectations.



That is correct indeed. For a while I was using dream logic IRL for example if I picked up a book I'd think to myself, "if I were dreaming this book would be lighter."

I turned it into a habit and screwed myself in many dreams that could've actually been lucids. Second guessing yourself is a big no no for me lol.

----------


## Sharpshoey

I've noticed in the past week of working on this, that when I focus on my weight it feels like I'm heavier. Probably just because I'm more focused on it. I'm also hoping that soon I'll be able to tell when there is a difference in my weight, I don't mean in dreams, because that will probably take a bit more time, but IWL. It's hard to notice a change in weight so hopefully as I get more used to my body weight I'll be able to notice differences.

----------


## Azul

Yea that's the whole point, get used and accustomed to your bodyweight IWL. Incorporating Gravity RC into activities can be a challenge at first but I promise, if you stay consistent with it things will get easier over time.

----------


## Forg

How about combining this technique with a mantra?

"My hands are really heavy/light".
"Gravity isn't acting normally, I feel really light/heavy".

----------


## Azul

Well, the only problem with a mantra is that it sounds like you're trying to justify the logic of physics. 

But that indeed is what the Gravity RC is about, when you maintain awareness on gravity, whether it's normal or abnormal will determine if you're dreaming or not.

----------


## Forg

I'm adding this to my mindfulness practice, I lose my awareness quite fast when I'm doing things at my pc, but because I use my hands all the time, it's easier to stay aware of them. It also helps with writing at school etc, but it also is just something to be mindful of. So I'm combining these now, I'll just keep doing this patiently untill I get results   :smiley: .

----------


## Bobblehat

I really admire anyone who manages to do ADA or mindfulness 24/7. I just couldn't do it. When I play a game I want to be enjoying the game and getting "lost" in it, not thinking about what my hands are doing.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I really admire anyone who manages to do ADA or mindfulness 24/7. I just couldn't do it. When I play a game I want to be enjoying the game and getting "lost" in it, not thinking about what my hands are doing.



There are different levels of awareness, you know. If you try to be focused to the maximum on your ADA/mindfulness, it's gonna be darn nearly impossible to focus on anything else you need to do throughout the day, but if you maintain a more mild level of awareness, more secondary but still active, things become much more manageable.

----------


## Bobblehat

I know that.

----------


## Forg

I think that the part of returning to awareness could be even better for LDing. So losing your awareness, and just become aware again. That's actually what you do when you get a DILD.

----------


## Eminence~

Wow, this is super interesting! I am all about the long-haul techniques--it is a lifestyle, after all. I've started already! The hands will work well for me I think. Thanks for this.  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Taking on the previous post, wouldn't it be more efective if one payed attention to one body part only, like hands only?

----------


## Bharmo

> Taking on the previous post, wouldn't it be more efective if one payed attention to one body part only, like hands only?



I hope Azul or Hukif answer, but meanwhile...
I believe Hukif says each one should fine tune the technique for themselves, and actually Azul got this technique working by paying attention only to his hands.

----------


## Azul

Sorry everyone for my inactivity, I've been busy with school and work.





> Taking on the previous post, wouldn't it be more effective if one payed attention to one body part only, like hands only?



Not necessarily, why? Because this is what "I" did to adjust it to my own level of comfort. But who knows maybe focusing on the hands may be much easier for many people.

Although I would actually recommend people who are interested to try and focus on gravity period lol. I would like to hear feedback from those experiences because they are tough! But I promise if you stick with it you'll be rewarded greatly.

I say start with the most difficult (in terms of your entire body) because it will allow you to develop a sense of awareness but also iron out the things you like and don't like. 

With that being said, once you've grown accustomed to focusing on one body part everything else will just fall into place.

----------


## VagalTone

> Sorry everyone for my inactivity, I've been busy with school and work.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, why? Because this is what "I" did to adjust it to my own level of comfort. But who knows maybe focusing on the hands may be much easier for many people.
> 
> Although I would actually recommend people who are interested to try and focus on gravity period lol. I would like to hear feedback from those experiences because they are tough! But I promise if you stick with it you'll be rewarded greatly.
> 
> I say start with the most difficult (in terms of your entire body) because it will allow you to develop a sense of awareness but also iron out the things you like and don't like. 
> ...



Well, it was just an idea, idk, perhaps focusing on one body part would lead you to become specialist on that body part  :wink2: 
I didn't know it was your method, but if i was to try gravity RC i would do it. btw, i think i have tried paying attention to my hands, kind of holding them in my mind, not exactly feeling their weight, because they have strong dream significance for me, and it's a way to keep my mind on lucid dreaming. 
if i wasn't working on my natural lucidity approach, i think i would focus on gravity RC

----------


## Azul

> Well, it was just an idea, idk, perhaps focusing on one body part would lead you to become specialist on that body part 
> I didn't know it was your method, but if i was to try gravity RC i would do it. btw, i think i have tried paying attention to my hands, kind of holding them in my mind, not exactly feeling their weight, because they have strong dream significance for me, and it's a way to keep my mind on lucid dreaming. 
> if i wasn't working on my natural lucidity approach, i think i would focus on gravity RC



Yes it will, if you put intent into whatever it is you're trying to do then you will get some type of results.

Well it's just what I did to simplify things which made this RC MUCH easier than Hukif's original.

Once you get into a habit of doing things, everything becomes much less difficult. Like now, I've been in and out of LDing due to my schedule but I achieved daily lucidity at one point and I know exactly what it takes to get back to that point. The goal is for you to be able to find what works for you in your own way and produce the same or even better results.

Gravity RC is overlooked in my opinion, ADA is a bit tedious at times because there's so many different senses to focus on. It becomes a hassle and overwhelming at some point but that's not to say that you won't with Gravity. The concept of these things are simple but then again it's only what you make of it.

----------

